# Athens GA. Greta blk/tan F #28483



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

* Age: 4 years
* Breed: German Shepherd
* Gender: Female
* Impound Date: 6/22
* Ledger: 28483

Why Choose Me?

Greta is a gorgeous German Shepherd who was found scavenging for food with Achim, who officers believe may be her son. She is currently very underweight at only 58 pounds and needs to gain quite a few pounds to be at a healthy weight so that her ribs and hip bones aren’t protruding. Like Achim, she seems to have been on her own for a while since she is so thin, has very coarse and dry fur, and is suffering from fly-strike on her ears. Proper nutrition, a good bath, and flea/tick/heartworm preventative should have her looking and feeling wonderful in no time. She is more confident than Achim and knows how to walk on the leash. She was very anxious and unsure during our time together so it was difficult to get a good picture. I am confident that she will become less anxious once she is in a stable home receiving regular exercise and mental stimulation. German Shepherds like Greta are very intelligent and need to feel like they have a job so it is very important that they are exercised (mentally and physically) daily so that they stay healthy, happy, and out of trouble. Greta would do best in an active home where she receives regular walks and is regularly challenged with mental activities, such as obedience training and other similar activities.
706-613-3540
Shelter hours: Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday: 10am-4pm
Closed Wednesdays
http://www.athenspets.net/adoptables.html


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

I can help with pulls from this shelter if anyone can take her or the male in. We are just out of room down here.


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

They have applications and also rescue interest in her.


----------

